# Just Depresseed



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Please excuse this post if it doesn't make a lot of sense. I've been drinking pure Vodka because it numbs the pain i'm in right now. I was put on on Oxycontin because of the nerve pain in my back and it had provided nothing but nightmares.They have been horrific nightmares, such as watching my family being murdered in front of me, or being gunned down and dying as a I bleed-out.

My Clincal Pharmacologist claims it can't be from this but just taking the fast attaching causes panic attack. I already have PTSD which has it's own types of dreams but nothing like this.

I called 15 pharmacists in the area asking if this could be a true side effect and all said yes, unlike my clinical one who said eh, "why not not include it to three doses a a day". I didn't want to be on this one to begin until I found out about my heart problems due to my thyroid.

I don't want to develop fully into long QT, the surgeons are up in the air and the the Endo still wants me at 250 mcg of thyroid hormone a day./and whether or not I have hyperparathyroidism again.

I feel so lost and whenever some one says that I'm too young to have this mirad of problems that I have I want to punch them in the throat. My friend died just short of his 24th birthday bone cancer. I've saved so many people in my life but In couldn't save him. He was the first little boy to hold my hand.

I don't know, perhaps I just need support when I appear tomorrow morning and tell them to fix this now, not latter but right ****ng now.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh Airmid, so very sorry you're having to deal with this. Afraid I can't give you any suggestions but I can give you a giant hug, carefully of course.  :hugs:

Be calm but firm tomorrow. I'd tell you to mention your friend the lawyer, but doctors are so sue spooked that it might just get you kicked out of the office.


----------



## Kaydensmomma (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Airmid,

I'm so sorry you are going through this. We are kind of going through a similar process. I'm a 23 year old female with Hashimoto's, Nerve damage and MTHFR and currently have heart problems due to my thyroid. I understand its very depressing. You are not alone. Just know that. I'm also being tested for three different kinds of cancer as well. I know it's hard to live with. Stay strong my friend.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you both for your kind words. If one more doctor claims I'm claim too young to experience any of this I'll be spitting nails.

I could give a crap if they hate lawyer's, if they don't help me tomorrow I'll make them them feel what heaven's wrath's wrath feels like.

Thank God I hate drinking or I would have become an alcoholic by now.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> nerve pain in my back


What is the cause of this?

I can relate to the frustration of dealing with nerve pain as I have a nerve entrapped in my groin due to a c-section. It's been a long painful journey but I have found Yoga to help keep the pain undercontrol. The first orthopedic doc I went to said to stretch everyday - I thought he was crazy and went another few years - then went to a pain specialist who wanted to cut the nerve - did more online research and PT and yoga were both mentioned as options.

Yoga saved me - it controls the pain 98% of the time.

I hope you can find some relief.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> What is the cause of this?
> 
> I can relate to the frustration of dealing with nerve pain as I have a nerve entrapped in my groin due to a c-section. It's been a long painful journey but I have found Yoga to help keep the pain undercontrol. The first orthopedic doc I went to said to stretch everyday - I thought he was crazy and went another few years - then went to a pain specialist who wanted to cut the nerve - did more online research and PT and yoga were both mentioned as options.
> 
> ...


Two herniated disc's at the top of my Lumbar spine with bulging discs above and below.

While Pilates allows me to walk without a cane unless things are dire, I've never been free from pain for the past decade or so.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You need a pain management specialist.....and frankly, if I was you, I would make an appointment at a teaching medical university, get a triage and get the benefit of all their brains.

I am so sorry you are going through this. I understand about the pain as I have a whole host of autoimmune and degenerative medical issues related to the spine. I'm much older than you are, so it pains me to see someone as young as you going through all this.

Please keep asking questions and keep us updated.

Lynn


----------

